# Blacker than black with Panasonic bd55k via HDMI ?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 46" DLP Samsung hlp4674w
STD def DVD Denon 5900 connected via DVI
BD Panasonic bd55k connected via HDMI

STD def and BD version of DVE

My question is does the Panasonic bd55k pass blacker than black aka pluge pattern?

I played the BD version of the DVE disk and the outside bar doesn't show up on my TV.
Running it on a friend's Sony Bravia and Sony BD player it displays fine. (the blacker than black bar)
I played the std def version on the Denon 5900 and the outside (3rd bar) displays on my TV.
I played the std def version on the bd55k and it doesn't show up either.

I don't know if it's the HDMI on my TV or it's the BD55k. I've tried two video display settings on the player and it made no difference. So I was wondering if anyone else had any luck with this test pattern? 

Thanks much 
-john


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never tried the test with those same components but anytime I've performed the blacker-than-black test, adjuments are required to bring out those outer black bars. 

The fact that they're visible (correctly calibrated) with one input/device doesn't mean it's calibrated for another. Adjustments made for another input and device should be separate. The TV should have optional presets letting you save proper calibration for your Denon and another for the Panny BD player. 

*OTOH*

If you're saying that you're making the required adjustments and never see the black bars on the outside - and you have taken that very copy of the disc (the BD calibration disc) over to a friend's and it performs that test correctly, showing the black bars. THen something is wrong and I'd probably start by trying to prove blame to the BD player. 

The easiest thing to do is probably bring your friend's BD player (that performs the test correctly) over to your house use the same input as your Panny and see what you get. 

Conversely you could bring your Panny over to your friend's HDTV and see what results you get. 

This will prove whether it's your TV or the Panny that failing the blacker than black test. 

If you prove it's your TV (worst case scenario) the only thing you can do is honestly ask yourself if you've ever noticed any problems with black levels when watching movies... and ask yourself if you've ever been distracted by it before? 

If not, why worry?

Not every HDTV can pass the blacker than black test. Rear projection HDTVs (ie LCD-RP, LCoS, DLP) are in the worst position for blacks because they rely on a big bright lamp for all images. 

Plasma and CRT have the best chances of passing. LCD panels are now so well made they can probably pass it as well as a plasma these days. 

But it's not surprising that if you have a 2005 vintage RP microdisplay it won't pass the blacker-than-black test.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello;
Well I posted this same question in another forum also and based on the response it looks like their BD55k units do pass the BTB signal. Unless I've got a bad unit (which could be possible :heehee it looks like it may be the HDMI input on my TV. The TV being a unit from 2004 it's possible. What's strange is it works with the DVI input. I'll try out the BD55K on another persons TV with the HDMI connection to rule out the player.
Thanks much
-john


----------

